# Pre-amplificador discreto



## osk_rin (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola!
Bueno acudo a pedirles ayuda, arme este pre-amplificador discreto, pero tengo un problema, al subir volumen recorta la señal a un volumen bajo todo anda bien, cuando subo el volumen empieza a recortar la señal, de tal manera que se escucha, muy bajo y distorcionado

Este pre-amplificador lo use conectándolo a la salida de un reproductor de mp3, y posterior mente a el amplificador.

Este diseño lo saque de la pagina “construyasuvideorockola.com”

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_discret.php







Aquí esta el enlace a el archivo pdf con el PCB :

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pre_discret.pdf



http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/d_discret.php



Agradezco su atención y ayuda.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Nov 1, 2010)

hola, para no abrir otro tema pregunto aquí

este preamplificador no me podria servir para microfono?

arme uno de pablin, que es parecido a este, por usar un trancistor, y no me gusto porque al subir el volumen o al bajarlo siempre distorciona demasiado, se olle un zumbido insoportable, y si no le conecto nada hace lo mismo y  me pregunto que si este preamplificador hace lo mismo para no armarlo


gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Probá armándolo con la disposición modificada del esquema que subo.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Nov 1, 2010)

a ok gracias, lo probaré. otra cosa, ese trancistor es un poco dificil de conseguirlo, no puedo ponerle uno de uso general, como el bc547 o 548?

otra cosa black tiger1954, tienes la pcb del diagrama?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Si, claro que podes, en particular el BC549 si mal no recuerdo es el de más bajo ruido, pero por las dudas comprobalo con la hoja de datos.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Nov 1, 2010)

siguen las preguntas jeje

para que es la resistencia de 330K que va en la entrada del pre, si ya la señal de entrada es baja para que bajarla mas? no creen?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

No tengo idea de cual es el nivel de la señal que ingresa, de cuantos mV estamos hablando?
PCB no tengo, solo modifiqué el circuito original. Es muy fácil armarlo en una plaqueta de prototipos.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Nov 1, 2010)

a ok, ya de la pcb la armo yo con mas calma, y de la entrada lo mas que le voy a conectar es microfono, y a veces musica, pero a bajo nivel, por eso se me hace un poco feo ponerle la resistencia, si no pues ya va a bajar demasiado la señal y no la va a amplificar, bueno, eso es lo que yo pienso


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Qué tipo de micrófono le vas a poner a la entrada y la salida, a qué va conectada?


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Nov 1, 2010)

bueno, el microfono es de guitarra, le pienso poner uno sencillo, barato, de los que son elaborados con un zumbador de señal, a veces tambien le pienso conectar señal de un mp3. va ir conectado a un amplificador como de 14w mas o menos con un tda2040. en este caso, en la entrada le pienso poner un potenciometro que regule el volumen, yo pienso que con eso es suficiente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Para el MP3 no deberías precisar pre, no sé que salida tiene, pero supongo que al menos 1 Vpp debe dar, que es la sensibilidad normal de un amplificador.
Para el micrófono de contacto, es probable que sirva. Esa R de 330K la podes bajar.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Nov 1, 2010)

pero no es mejor eliminar la resistencia? otra cosa, tambien pensaba hacer el preamplificador estereo, ya se que debo armar dos módulos iguales, pero los quiero mezclar, para hacer un solo canal. se puede hacer con 2 resistencias de 100 ohms?


----------



## miguelloco01 (Nov 18, 2010)

hola yo tambien tengo un preamplificador necesito poner un control de volumen en el preamplificador como lo ago gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 18, 2010)

miguelloco01 dijo:


> hola yo tambien tengo un preamplificador necesito poner un control de volumen en el preamplificador como lo ago gracias


 
De esta manera mi amigo!!


----------



## juanceltecla (Abr 9, 2015)

el circuito subido esta yo arme el preamplificador y se defiende en la pagina sta dibujado el circuito correctamete el transistor es npn y el capacitor es 3,3mf no polarisado y va en serie saliendo del transistor con la resistencia de 100k en la salida pero bueno para eso estamos para ayudarnos entre todos


----------



## miborbolla (Sep 25, 2015)

Antes que nada reciban todos un cordial saludo, buscando por el foro considero que en este post; Osk_rin define de manera muy parecida la situación que yo también enfrento.

He notado que cuando se trata de "adaptar" la salida de una tarjeta de sonido de una computadora a un amplificador comercial de cualquier tipo y marca que cuente con entradas para CD, TAPE, VIDEO o AUX a través de un cable 3.5 mm stereo a RCA, en realidad no se logra una buena compatibilidad ya que el nivel de sonido no es el adecuado; Aun cuando la calidad del audio es impecable, el nivel de volumen no es correcto.

Como ejemplo cito que en cualquiera de mis componentes de sonido (Sony, Techincs, Teac y Yamaha) he comprobado que cuando reproduzco algún medio (ya sea Tuner, CD o DVD, Casette, o LP) no se necesita subir mucho el volumen del componente y en realidad se puede alcanzar la plena potencia del aparato sin mayor problema. Mientras que desde le computadora aun cuando en está se establezca el máximo volumen de salida; en el componente no se logra el mismo nivel como en las otras fuentes de audio.

Dicho de otra forma, si yo sintonizo una estación de radio X y anoto el "Nivel" de audio o posicion del control de volumen para que se le exija una buena potencia de sonido y una ves establecido ese nivel, cambio a un CD, cassette, DVD o LP, noto que existe una "compatibilidad" en la potencia exigida al amplificador con ese nivel anotado, mientras que cuando tomo la entrada correspondiente a la computadora, esto no sucede y para lograr el mismo nivel debo subir el volumen del aparato y en realidad no se alcanza el nivel adecuado. Obviamente he cambiado de PC por un par de laptops y he encontrado prácticamente lo mismo incluyendo una Tablet y un teléfono moderno.

PROBLEMA: Si yo estoy escuchando algo en mi PC y de repente se me ocurre escuchar la radio o un CD y se me olvida bajar el control del volumen....WOOOOW, un sustazo, con el peligro inminente de dañar amplificador u oidos.

Una ves expuesto el problema, veo como solución interponer entre PC y componente un preamplificador super discreto que no haga otra cosa que acoplar los niveles de audio para evitar lo expuesto; Aquí cuento con una Mezcladora berhinger que comprobó lo que busco, pero obviamente no es la idea dejarla para tan simple acción.

Ojala algún experto en el tema pueda proponer algún circuito y desde ya me voy a aplicar ensamblar el que en este post esta propuesto y ver si soluciono esto; pero por supuesto me gustaría escuchar comentarios al respecto del problema y si alguien ya lo sufre, sufrió y como lo ha solucionado.

Gracias y reciban un cordial saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2015)

Pues a mí me paso exactamente lo contrario, que es bastante mas lógico que lo que te sucede a vos.
La salida *de línea* de la placa de sonido de una PC tiene una amplitud máxima del orden de 1V, y las entradas de los amplificadores entregan la máxima salida para señales de entrada del orden de los 250 mV. En mi caso con solo atenuar 10dB la señal de entrada ajusto perfectamente los niveles entre la PC y el resto de las entradas, excepto la de DVD que tiene una salida máxima de 2V y tengo que atenuarla 20 dB.

En tu caso, es extremadamente raro lo que te sucede, y me inclino a que sea un problema del control de volumen del mixer del S.O. antes que un problema del amplificador o de la PC...


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 25, 2015)

Si también me he llevado un susto con mi Lap, hay un truco y es jugar con la configuración de audio, es activar la casilla de Loudness Equalization, esto tiene sus pro y sus contras o tiene el Vol al tope o lo activa muy bajo.

Cuando se compra una computadora por defecto el ecualizador del reproductor, estan todas las cuchilas alineadas,  hay que configurarlo hasta que nos de un buen nivel. Incluso instalar un buen reproductor con mejor ecualización seria mas viable, yo uso este para mis M-Audio y da un sonido fantabuloso. 






La mayoria de musica que descargamos no tiene el nivel de audio indicado, hay miles de programas que incrementan la ganancia de la música. 

Un Pre seria lo mas viable con su control de volumen o una pequeña consola de mesa.

También se debe al tipo de tarjeta de sonido, los controladores no dejan que los niveles de audio superen cierto rango, como suele pasar en los SmartPhone, Tablet etc.


----------



## miborbolla (Sep 25, 2015)

Mi estimado Dr. Zoidberg, tal vez debiera establecerse las condiciones que nos ocupan.

Quizás de las tres computadoras que tengo en mano surja una coincidencia; puesto que si yo reproduzco el mismo archivo MP3 en cualquiera de las tres logro el mismo resultado en los cuatro amplificadores que tengo y que ya comente anteriormente, obtengo el mismo resultado (que el nivel de audio es mas bajo con respecto a una fuente explicita)

Es mas, un CD de audio que reproduzco en el reproductor común, lo reproduzco en la computadora o laptop, tengo el mismo efecto del volumen caído. Sin pretender ofender a nadie, en estos días he parecido un "sodomita electrónico" metiendo y sacando por aquí y allá cables, archivos y discos para saber que sucede...con la misma conclusión: Volumen caído cuando la fuente es la pc/laptop.

En estos días, voy a ir a mi antiguo trabajo, donde tienen osciloscopios para intentar de una buena vez; medir los niveles de la señal de audio de mis Laptops y de algunas otras pc's que tienen por ahí.

Nota.- No soy especialista en audio, siempre me maneje en la electrónica digital y aunque llevo muchos años escuchando desde mi PC musica, nunca me detuve en este asunto...eso si, a veces llegaba a casa y mi mujer se quejaba que siempre dejaba el volumen muy alto en el aparato de sonido. (ella escucha la radio y sus cd´s, Ahora entiendo el horror que le provocaba)


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 25, 2015)

Compañero miborbolla. es muy probable, por no decir casi seguro que tu problema, está en la configuración de las tarjetas de sonido  de los tres equipos,(eso es raro)

, pero dependiendo el sistema operativo y o el tipo de la tarjeta de sonido de los pc y laptop que usas.

mira la configuración de la tarjeta de sonido en cada uno de los computadores, a veces por defecto, en especial en los portátiles se activa el sistema de compresión o control automático de ganancia y eso baja la intensidad de la salida  a veces a niveles muy bajos.

no heches en saco roto lo que te comentan los compañeros ElectroWero, y  el Dr. Zoidberg. te lo decimos con mucho cariño, como todo lo que hacemos en este foro, sin ánimo de lucro y desde nuestra experiencia.

Un abrazo


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 26, 2015)

Yo usaba los parlantes chiquitos de la computadora como pre-amplificador, ya que mi Aiwa sonaba muy bajo... resulta que un día los saque y conecte directo y se escuchaba un poco mas bajo nada mas, pero MUCHO mas claro... siempre cada amplificador o pre que agregamos también agregan ruido o distorsión (como fue en mi caso)..
Un día probé como sonaba el audio en Debian de Linux ya que para lo menos que usaba esa distro era  para la música, actualmente en Ubuntu es igual, es sonido es MUY distinto comparado a  Windows .... no solo mucho mas alto, es mas "limpio" y no voy a ponerme a llenar de adjetivos incomprensibles, simplemente sonaba mas alto y mejor, asi que puede ser que llegues a una solución buena solo tocando la configuración del sistema, según que reproductor uses puedes tocar y auto ajustar la ganancia de los temas.... esto en Windows...  luego si ya descartas la placa y sigue andando bajo, no queda otra que un pre.... 
En los 3 equipos tienes el mismo sistema? instalado por vos? misma copia/cd? (esto también me paso)
y en una pc vieja sonaba mucho mejor..... Raro no?

Saludos y  no deje de contarnos si llega a una solución!

pd: si tiene la posibilidad puede bajar una versión booteable de Linux y probar el sonido desde ahí... esa seria la prueba de fuego, si sigue igual, es la placa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2015)

Una pregunta de algo que no me quedó claro:
En cual entrada del amplificador conectas la PC???
Porque si has elegido las entradas CD o DVD o has activado la atenuacion (algunos AVR Marantz tienen esta posibilidad con una tecla ATT) entonces seguro que vas a estar falto de volumen.
Por favor detallanos exactamente como has hecho las conexiones.


----------



## miborbolla (Sep 26, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Una pregunta de algo que no me quedó claro:
> En cual entrada del amplificador conectas la PC???
> Porque si has elegido las entradas CD o DVD o has activado la atenuacion (algunos AVR Marantz tienen esta posibilidad con una tecla ATT) entonces seguro que vas a estar falto de volumen.
> Por favor detallanos exactamente como has hecho las conexiones.



He probado en todas las entradas: CD, Aux/video incluso en Tape y en 4 amplificadores diferentes y en cada una de las entradas sucede lo mismo, no hay ningún cambio perceptible.

El gran avance, si se le puede llamar así, es que busque en mis trebejos y encendí una vieja PC con tarjeta de sonido "Sound Blaster" de esas que tienen un control de volumen físico (potenciometro) y ahí si que se logro el nivel adecuado, pero obviamente no es el caso pues esa tarjeta manejaba directamente unas bocinas.

Por otro lado, me pase probando diferentes fuentes de audio conectadas en la mezcladora Beringer que tengo de la siguiente manera:


En el canal 1 conecte un reproductor de CD's marca sony

En el canal 2 conecte un reproductor de DVD's marca LG

En el canal 3 la computadora (con los controles de volumen tanto del reproductor como el maestro al maximo)

Reproduje el mismo cd, el mismo track y ajuste los respectivos controles de volumen de los canales de entrada de tal suerte que el Vumetro de la mezcladora "visualizara" el mismo nivel y claramente se percibe que en los primeros 2 canales (el del cd y dvd) los potenciometros quedaron prácticamente igual, mientras que en el canal 3 (el de la computadora) claramente tuve que deslizar prácticamente hasta arriba (el máximo) para lograr el mismo nivel que los primeros 2 canales.

Así que al menos en mis tres computadoras se presenta lo mismo, también las tres computadoras tienen una chip de sonido marca Realtek High Definition Audio, quizás esta marca o chip no cumpla la norma...

Voy a probar con Linux para comprobar lo que me comentan y les comparto lo encontrado, y al rato voy a comprar algunos componentes que me faltan para armar el amplificadorcito a un transistor.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2015)

¿ Mediste el nivel con que están grabadas las pistas que estas reproduciendo ?


----------



## miborbolla (Sep 26, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Mediste el nivel con que están grabadas las pistas que estas reproduciendo ?



No, eso lo voy a verificar con un osciloscopio en la próxima semana que pueda tener acceso a el.

Aprovechando, les comento que con linux (Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS) se obtiene lo mismo; Quiero pensar que este "Chipset Realtek es el culpable" por que aunque las tres computadoras que comento, son diferentes en marca y procesador pero el chip de audio es el mismo.

En verdad se me hace raro que a ustedes no les suceda lo mismo, cuando vaya a medir con el osciloscopio voy a comparar también algunas computadoras que hay por ahí con el mismo CD, que por cierto es este:







Muy Buena Noche


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2015)

​
*¡ Excelente disco !* 

Con un osciloscopio verificas lo que ya conoces, que la salida es baja.

Consigue este programa *MP3BR Normalizer* y lo corres en alguno de los archivos de audio en modo análisis, cuando termina (Pocos segundos) te indica el nivel con que se encuentra grabado el archivo.
Si lo deseas, el mismo programa normaliza el volumen del archivo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2015)

Para normalizar los niveles conviene usar algun player que soporte replay-gain. Logra una correccion psicoacustica que permite que todos los tracks de un album o de un conjunto de tracks suenen al mismo nivel, y además no modifica ningún archivo sino que agrega un par de tags ID3 donde registra la ganancia o atenuación a proporcionar.


Por el lado de la conexión:
Me llama mucho la atencion que no encuentre diferencias de volumen conectando la PC a la entrada DVD que conectando a TAPE ya que tienen atenuaciones diferentes...


----------



## pandacba (Sep 28, 2015)

Es muy extraño lo que te sucede como  comentan los compañeros,
Yo mismo tengo conectadas varias pc a equipos de la forma que tu lo has echo y ningún problema, obvio hay que hacer lo ajustes peritnentes en la PC para que todo funcione bien, al igual que muchos conocidos y familliares que la utilzan de la misma manera y no han experimentado el problema que tu tienes en particular utilizo el XMplay, ya que me lee todos los formatos indluidos los flac, muy buena calidad de reproducción, no pesa nada, no necesita ser instalado y tiene un ecualizador muy bueno


----------



## miborbolla (Oct 2, 2015)

Hola, a manera de ir actualizando lo acontecido les comparto que  como ya había adelanto, la coincidencia de que el chipset realtek de mis computadoras no entregan el nivel adecuado en sus salidas es la causante de lo que he comentado anteriormente.

En el "laboratorio" donde me prestan un osciloscopio quedo debidamente comprobado lo anterior. En este lugar también probé con otros computadores y el resultado fue:


Realtek "High Definition" (como el mio) 
Microsoft "High Definition Audio" 
ENM232 de Encore 
Tarjeta Sonido Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 7.1 
VIA Vinyl HD 
CMI8738-LX 

Les comento que todas se probaron con el volumen tanto de reproductor y volumen maestro al 100%, en todas se reprodujo el cd ya comentado mas arriba y las que no aprobaron es por que el nivel del audio no es el adecuado (el caso mio) aunque la calidad del audio es impecable en todas estas tarjetas probadas.

Así que en mi caso particular voy a continuar con armarme un pequeño preamplificador discreto para cada amplificador de su pobre casa y en tanto ya lo termine de "aprobar" comparto el circuito final.

Gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2015)

Con un simple operacional y un pequeño número de componentes lo podes hacer y muy simple


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2015)

Este es.un diseño simple que podes usar de referencia o armar dos y solucionar tu problema.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?t=84821


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 5, 2015)

Hay una casilla medio escondida en las propiedades del dispositivo de salida de audio que pone "limited output" que si está activa, el volumen que sale se queda a menos de la mitad aunque lo pongas todo al máximo.
Como en todos los casos, estamos hablando de diferentes sistemas operativos y computadoras, pero yo en windows 8 lo encuentro abriendo el mezclador, - propiedades del dispositivo de salida, -  click en el tab "personalizado".

Espero que sea esto.

Saludos


----------

